# 25rss Stress Crack In Fibreglass



## David Watts (Jul 17, 2005)

I purchased a 25RSS about a month ago. After reading the mod forum I decided to take my trailer back to the dealer and have a slide out awning added and a shower door. When I got the trailer back home I notice a crack in the fiberglass exterior about an inch long and in the shape of a half moon. This crack was very near the new awning which was installed. I immediatly called the dealer and reported this to them. I have taken the trailer back today for them to look at and they are telling me this is a stress crack and not a result of anything they did. We have only camped in it once so I'm very concerned. Do you think they are being truthful? Is it normal to have these pop up? Are any of you experiencing these stress cracks? Thanks.

David.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Where exactly is the crack? Is it near where they attached the awning?

Keep an eye on it to see if it gets any bigger and definitely keep the dealer involved.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Where exactly is the crack? Is it near where they attached the awning?
> 
> Keep an eye on it to see if it gets any bigger and definitely keep the dealer involved.
> 
> ...


You must have some insurance on this. We took out a 7 yr policy w/ours w/a $100 dectible. 
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## David Watts (Jul 17, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Where exactly is the crack? Is it near where they attached the awning?
> 
> Keep an eye on it to see if it gets any bigger and definitely keep the dealer involved.
> 
> ...


The crack is right beside the new awning they installed.


----------



## David Watts (Jul 17, 2005)

2blackdogs said:


> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> > Where exactly is the crack? Is it near where they attached the awning?
> ...


Yes I have insurance on it but I feel they (dealer service dept) caused this damage. They are playing it off as a stress crack.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Take pictures, document. Be "Nice" get more with sugar for the moment at least"















I can understand your unhappiness.








We will try to help you .
Read some of Ghostys posts on dealing with problems and dealers. He has some experience.
Who is the dealer? Maybe one of the members has experience with that dealer.
We have an Outback RV Dealer forum you may want to read.
We had a cradle installed to support the awning ,no problems noted.
Hang in there.








Jan


----------



## tyson napper (Jul 27, 2005)

Can you tell me how much it cost for your awing over slide and shower door thanks


----------



## David Watts (Jul 17, 2005)

tyson napper said:


> Can you tell me how much it cost for your awing over slide and shower door thanks
> [snapback]49497[/snapback]​


I paid around $400.00 for the awning and having it installed (I did pick one of the more expensive awnings). The Bifold shower door cost about $160.00 installed.

David


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Judy & Bob, 
You mentioned having bought the 7 year, $100. deductable coverage. If its like ours, it does not cover any sort of fiberglass problems such as cracks or delamination - Whatever the cause. You might want to check on this, just so you will be aware.
Fred.


----------



## David Watts (Jul 17, 2005)

RVCarolina said:


> Judy & Bob,
> You mentioned having bought the 7 year, $100. deductable coverage. If its like ours, it does not cover any sort of fiberglass problems such as cracks or delamination - Whatever the cause. You might want to check on this, just so you will be aware.
> Fred.
> [snapback]49565[/snapback]​


Not me I have insurance through Alfa, pay by the month. I'm hoping warantee will cover since I've only owned for about a month.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Let me clarify my earlier post. When I said 7 year, $100. deductable coverage, I meant extended warranty - not vehicle insurance. Never heard of a 7 year insurance policy on any type of vehicle. As far as insurance goes, The policy I have will cover fiberglass damage from water leaks - Not sure about stress cracks.
Fred


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

RVCarolina said:


> Let me clarify my earlier post. When I said 7 year, $100. deductable coverage, I meant extended warranty - not vehicle insurance. Never heard of a 7 year insurance policy on any type of vehicle. As far as insurance goes, The policy I have will cover fiberglass damage from water leaks - Not sure about stress cracks.
> Fred
> [snapback]49920[/snapback]​


Well you may have never heard of it but it is called a warrenty and it was offered because we purchased it new. It was expensive yes $1,000 and is on all appliances and whatnot. We have regular insurance on Tahoe of which tt is on also. So guess it is called a "warrenty". ALso if the tt is sold it will be good to the new owner as we were the first owners and took it out. We figure after 7 yrs or before (we will be maybe if things go right) hitting the road in a motorhome and be full time rv's.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

2blackdogs - Read my last post carefully - I WAS talking about warranty. We have the same thing. Does not cover fiberglass problems.
It was your earlier post that had me curious - talking about insurance and 7 year policy in the same sentence. Had me wondering. Sorry for the confusion.
Fred


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

New trailer equals warranty.

Make KEYSTONE or DEALER take care of the fiberglass problem.
Sounds to me like the only stress your trailer has seen was at the dealer to begin with!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> New trailer equals warranty.
> 
> Make KEYSTONE or DEALER take care of the fiberglass problem.
> Sounds to me like the only stress your trailer has seen was at the dealer to begin with!
> [snapback]50168[/snapback]​


Yep Fred I think we are both on the same train track now about the warrenty (7 yrs) sorry for all the confusion in posting about it.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I agree with ND JollyMon..Make Keystone and Dealer pay for the stress they are putting you through...where is the beer








jan


----------

